# new froglet pics and other stuff



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I haven't posted any pictures in a while and I have a bunch of new froglets that are my first of these type of fogs and some older ones and weird stuff too , so here goes . 

I don't want to jinx my self but I've had good luck with haveing no SLS froglets this winter except for a couple O. lamasi and a couple pumilios. 

These are some of my first Summersi froglets to come out of the water. 

















And Finally my first Good variabilis froglet . No matter what I tried for the past couple years I couldnt get rid of the SLS from these guys . Finally the parents raised this little guy plus another one still in the tank . So I'll let them do the tad raiseing from now on . 


















Here are some Veradero froglets , and one is Very dark almost black compared to all the others real cool looking . 

































Compare this to the normal ones !








Oz how did your "black" colored froglets turn out ?

And a couple Intermedius froglets .

















This one was raised in the tank 









Here is my first Vanzolini ready to come out of the water .

















and a intermedius that looks like its going to be striped . 









Here are a few older froglets that are 4+ months old and getting big , 
My first Loma partida 










My first shepards Island froglets . these ones popped out real fast after getting them and so far no more since . They are colored just like the parent group one is spotted and the other two plain . These are just nuts , I'm afraid to open the container to feed or mist they go right for the opening . 


























Here are a couple Popas . 


















And here is a Cauchero , it had a very bright red spot that has faded a little.










And here is one I hevent seen in a couple years , a solarte froglet . it didnt want any part of having its picture taken .










And possibly the best news this year so far GOOD reticulatus eggs .  After putting them in a new bigger tank and adding a calling male ( I havent seen it call yet ) to the other two 0.1.1 , finally good eggs after a couple years trying . Two of them look good and are growing the other one dosn't look good . Woo Hoo. 










Ane here is a tank of small mushrooms that popped up in the Eldorado tank , hundreds of them . They were gone the next day . 










And I have had a couple froglets recently from my yellow "06 imports" since putting them in their new tank , unfortunatly they had SLS , so far only 3 froglets from them in almost four years and all had sls .


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great pics... and congrats on all the new babies!


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice shots.. that black veradero is so cool.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

wowzer... looks like u have ur hands full of froglets..... lemme know if you ever need to get rid of any of those summersi... they are beautiful... as well as all of your frogs  good luck with em.... that black veradero is insane! wonder what it looks like when it grows up..... keep us updated on the lil fella.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice frogs !!!! Keep us updated on that black little froglet you got there . . .


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

WOW!!! Your frog room has been busy. NICE!!!


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks for posting the pics I love the Intermedius froglets
I need to get some Female Intermedius I only have Males


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mark, i see you still have the magic touch.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Jason , good to see ya back . Ya , the beginners luck is still holding out . I still can't get the Colons figured out yet ! 
You going to get back into the addiction now that your settled in ?


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yea, i have been wanting to pick up some for a while. Now that we are settled in i have to start figuring out what i want.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

got an update on that black Veradero???


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

It's doing great , almost full size now . The orange has come out alot brighter now , but the black has stayed the same . Really stunning . 
Here are a couple new pictures . Sorry about the schmutz all over the 
frog it wasn't really cooperating for the pics .


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet, I have a couple that should be getting front legs any day now...I can't wait to see how they turn out. I really dig the solid orange head vera's.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

That black Veradero is stunning. I wonder how frequently those are thrown. I don't like the idea of line-breeding them, but it'd be fun to occasionally get those thrown from a "normal" pair.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the update he/she is lookin good !

I dont like the idea of line breeding those either, but would be cool to have one in a breeding group. Or if normal parents threw one like that every so often . . .

I wounder if it is a recesive trait though? . . .hmm interesting little guy


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Really cool, can't wait to get to that point with a collection of my own.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

How do you keep your pumilio froglets? Nice photos like usual.


----------

